# Gombert best cd yet? brabant ensemble vs beauty farm?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay here my verdict just has mutch as i iike honnor and worship devoutly the all mighty Brabant ensemble and i love mister stephen rice wwork he is a true genious,i think these deep bassus on beauty farm is something that would stun me, i love loud deep bassus, this was too me the utter best Gombert i heard so far.

But whit all that said i will freely admit brabant ensemble dose a fine job, this aint a bad cd, but not has trippy has beauty farm cd one of the best double cd of motets i heard ever.

I dont have acces to henry 8 or the sound and the fury this ain't available in canada has far has i know, have a good night i received a good friend tonight we did lisen to some music to the lowest possible volume in case pertubartor would ruin the nights, unwanted guess let's use euphemism please.And that it take good care folks, deprofundis salute his friend and fanboy or goupie on talk classical.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Dude, check your inbox. I sent you a message a couple of months ago...


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

ockay thank you mister Chordalrock and have a nice day and enjoy the master of franco-flemish movement, i find it cool you like same sort of composer has i do, has not so many are into them,i heard from you beauty farm was gonna do an Ockeghem rendition this most be so awesome .


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm not sure what is going on with their plans to record Ockeghem. I read that on their facebook or homepage or something, like a year ago. They seem to have wanted to record another Gombert album due to the success of the first:

https://www.amazon.com/Motets-Ii-BEAUTY-FARM/dp/B01KBGTDTG/

I have no idea whether they are still planning an Ockeghem album.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I am both pleased and slightly embarrassed to announce that I have finally seen the light, and that I have been bitten, smitten, by the beauty of Beauty Farm. Gombert II is wending its way to me now, I wait at the window for the postman every morning, heart aflutter in the hope that the parcel will arrive.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2016)

Must have must have must have......................................................:angel:


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I think like mister chordalrock and Traverso i have interrest in Gombert II by the all mighty Beauty Farm, there are sutch of force to reckon whit i got to have this, justt for this fabuleous ensemble, hope it is has good has the first released or better.

So i politely ask my cd record store to ask if the product available here for order, it look pricy but heck it's beauty farm the gurl said thus meaning the clerk told me they would do research to see if they could have it, since they see the products hand had the first one.


----------

